# Show your casebacks



## TheRaconteur (Feb 4, 2012)

We've seen the front, now let's see the back!


----------



## Pakubear (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## Pakubear (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## flyinghell34 (Oct 13, 2006)




----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

A Hamilton Valiant that I sold to another member. I miss it, but it went to a good home.


----------



## Shiv Pal (Mar 7, 2012)

U-Boat Flightdeck 43mm


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Tag Carrera cal 5


----------



## original_chronokid (Jan 21, 2008)

Zixen Trimix GMT


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Another great reason to enjoy owning various watches - thanks!


----------



## Jato (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## JJC (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

1969 BULOVA 214.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

1968 BULOVA 218D


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

>







>







>






​


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## y2ksputnik (Nov 6, 2011)

Grande Blue CP - Martin Braun..


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Omega Constellation.


----------



## Big Orange (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking good guys!!!


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## pwong017 (May 7, 2009)

nice looking caseback!


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok your ask as a order!!

Tag Heuer calibre 1887!



















Tag Heuer calibre 16!



















RM3! Amsterdam Sauer!










Tag Heuer 500m Aquaracer!










Longines Conquest Ceramic!










Oris


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

lvt said:


>


There's something I love about this one in particular. Beyond it being a great photo, the caseback design gets me - I just love the contrast between the simply designed caseback and the intricate movements of the watch.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Crown and Caliber said:


> There's something I love about this one in particular. Beyond it being a great photo, the caseback design gets me - I just love the contrast between the simply designed caseback and the intricate movements of the watch.


Thanks for your comment, I'm glad that you like the photo.


----------



## cajmrn (May 30, 2012)

My baby Bridgeport .


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Damasko DK11


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

rGm








Crepas
Crepas








Crepas








Crepas









Certina








Zinex 








Wilson Watch Works








G&W








Omega flightmaster








SCAFO


----------



## Alexander Ku (Mar 18, 2012)

Rolex deepsea sea dweller~


DSC06740 by alex_y_ku, on Flickr

DSC06737 by alex_y_ku, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

MinervaPGP04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Another old thread brought back to life......


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

b'oris said:


> Another old thread brought back to life......
> 
> View attachment 14845857


That caseback showing off the movement is hott!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Longines Conquest deluxe 18k


----------



## bctimekeeper (Feb 2, 2020)

Chopard Mille Miglia GMT 8992


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

MAS , ' Irukandji ' ( a VERY deadly jellyfish ) out of Australia .

Beanerds .


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Tag Heuer and Steinhart...


----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

Here it is! Baume and mercier 65558


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

Tisell Arabia.
Just had this one repaired after the crown+stem pulled all the way out. $80 well spent at Manhattan Time Service.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ball









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

Back of my new Pan Europ


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

dasmi said:


>


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

Msweat000 said:


> Back of my new Pan Europ


Love a good Hamilton! Nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Yowzers! Beautiful case backs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

b'oris said:


> Another old thread brought back to life......
> 
> View attachment 14845857


Very nice! I've never seen a Bremont case back and I am super impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

peter-g said:


> Omega Constellation.


Amazing details in this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nudie (May 25, 2009)

Do you know which model this caseback belongs to?









Sent from my CPH1877 using Tapatalk


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)

2 Citizens


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Temption CGK 204 Curare


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono9 (Nov 20, 2018)

Do Rolex have a clean back so people can engrave it?


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

super cool 🤟


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

EVO-UTC casebacks 1024W by o2afac67, on Flickr

B-1UTC casebacks 1024W by o2afac67, on Flickr

Cossie DB Blood Red Dawn by o2afac67, on Flickr

Callie Caddy 1680X1050 LR by o2afac67, on Flickr

EcasebackB1024X768 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Frederique Constant Manufacture Moonphase FC-715V4H4.
Fabulous hinged back lid acknowledging vintage pocket watches.
Look at those lovely blued screws.


----------



## Dive Watch Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

Great caseback!


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Squale 50 Atmos


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

love display casebacks


----------



## RCTimeDude (Mar 7, 2018)

love this. looks kinda like my Hamilton 916 pocket watch


----------



## PredatorGanaz (Feb 26, 2020)

Gosh I am beginning to think that those pics are from official advertisement pics in good way that is.


----------



## olikatz (Jan 20, 2020)

Seamaster Pro is one of the most beautiful casebacks created!


----------



## olikatz (Jan 20, 2020)

watch1440 said:


> Frederique Constant Manufacture Moonphase FC-715V4H4.
> Fabulous hinged back lid acknowledging vintage pocket watches.
> Look at those lovely blued screws.
> 
> View attachment 15059015


First time realizing this type of display caseback exists! Awesome!


----------



## Aukai (Apr 14, 2020)

Ball Hydrocarbon Engineer DM2036A


----------



## _father.time (Apr 17, 2020)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## mikemark (Aug 11, 2019)

The UN caseback is really beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texwatch (Nov 10, 2019)

I find the case back to be one of the personal parts of our hobby that I enjoy the most. Most of the time the wearer is the one that see's it. A deep etch with a thoughtful design makes me smile and help build a bond with the watch. A see through case back is also enjoyable when it is decorated. The back side is our to appreciate when we are looking for some one on one time with our watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## wcphenom (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 15247345


Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

